# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  George benson

## Evan Mahoney

Does anyone listen to George Benson or other jazz guitar players?

----------


## Glassweb

I would think that most mandolinists get lots of inspiration from all the great guitarists... and George Benson is surely one of the greats! If Bireli Lagrene considers him a huge influence, why not any string player? Taste, tone, technique and, most importantly... EMOTION.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Yes.

----------


## pjlama

George is great but make sure you check out Wes Montgomery and Grant Green while you;re at it. The coolest thing you can learn from Benson is to sing your solos, it puts breath and life into them.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Kenny Burrell, Johnny Smith, Jim Hall, Barney Kessel and Charlie Christian in addition to the ones already mentioned!!

----------


## mandolooter

another YES!

----------


## Pete Martin

Plus Joe Pass, along with Wes!

Nice to hear mentions of Barney Kessell and Johnny Smith. I have the complete Roost Johnny Smith and listen to it a LOT.

----------


## fatt-dad

Yes and if we're making a list add Pat Martino and Tal Farrow.

f-d

----------


## Walter Newton

The late Emily Remler...the instructional videos she did are great viewing.

----------


## minnedolin

Benson is the best. From what I understand, his music and technique along with Bird's have become a primary focus of study at performing arts schools across the nation. I think their approach to jazz and blues had totally transformed ummm stuff. Yeah man, he's the greatest.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> The late Emily Remler...the instructional videos she did are great viewing.


Oh man, Emily was great! So sad she left us so early. Now I have to watch that video again from the mandolin prospective!! 

Another contemporary that I listen to a lot and had a workshop with was Mimi Fox. My mind was complete mush after that one!!

----------


## mandopops

I'll add my "yes" to the George Benson topic. I like the early Benton w/ Brother Jack McDuff. I have one of his 1st lp's as a leader "New Boss Guitar". Great straightahead stuff. I heard him live back in the early 70's in Chicago travelling as a solo using local pick-up players. He was playing maninly blues & standards.Outstanding!This was before his "Breezin'" singing days.I didn't even know he sang.
Also,yes on Christian,Wes,Burrell,Kessel,Farlow etc. I love this Big-Bodied-Fat toned playing, There was a guy Eddie McFadden I have on a couple of Jimmy Smith lp's. 
Henry Johnson is a guy playing on a later date live recording of Joe Williams(the Basie singer,not Big Joe).Also Russel Malone is worth a listen.

----------


## Will Patton

I asked Ninine Garcia, the wonderful gypsy guitarist from Paris, who his favorite guitarist was - yup, George Benson. Most of the gypsy players are big fans, they hear something in his playing.  ... and a big +1 for Tal Farlow - I'm in the middle of transcribing some solos from one of his earlier albums right now.... nice to see his name come up. What great ideas he has.
  best, Will

----------


## Benevolent Dick

Russell Malone, Ted Greene. 

Real musicians playing real nusic.

MS

----------


## Brad Weiss

I'll add Herb Ellis - but Joe Pass and Wes Montgomery are the cats I listen to most. #Yep, George Benson's as great as the rest of them.

----------


## Kbone

> Does anyone listen to George Benson or other jazz guitar players?


I do & had owned a Benson ( japanese) Ibanez guitar but had to sell it to have a mandolin built - one sweet axe.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Add two faves (from the other side of the pond), Bireli Lagrene and Sylvain Luc.

----------


## Bigtuna

George is great, I remember my dad listening to him all the time when I was a kid. I saw someone mentioned Grant Green, now he just knocks my socks off! "Live at the Lighthouse" is just unbelievable, a must have for any jazz fan.

----------


## Evan Mahoney

I have some Grant Green tracks, I think his first ones as band leader. He plays one blues number very slow, I cannot imagine playing at that speed and not speeding up or getting lost while doing it.

----------


## fatt-dad

And a big yes to Grant Green too!

f-d

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Add two faves (from the other side of the pond), Bireli Lagrene and Sylvain Luc.


That was cool Ted! I have never see Lagrene on Electric like that. I am more familiar with him in this type of setting.

----------


## Evan Mahoney

Am I crazy or does it appear Bireli Lagrene loathes playing rhythm while someone else, god-forbid, takes a solo? Langrene is awesome, but I would not want to share a stage with someone who held a demeaner such as the one he displays is those two video clips. Tell me if I am crazy to interpret that cat in the light I am.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Which two clips, Evan?

 In the blues one that's just the two of them I thought he played nice rhythm..

 In "Softly, As in a Morning Sunrise", it's a quartet so the rhythm section plays the rhythm. Bireli still lays in nice changes, but also stays out of the way as Sylvan takes the harmony wherever he pleases...

 Perhaps the facial expression is a function of how much focus is required in a duet setting...?

 These guys are as good as it gets (humbly submitted worthless opinion) but I do prefer their CD "Duet", where things are worked out real nice arrangement-wise and it's not so over-the-top/ live in front of thousands...

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I like really Kenny Burrell.

----------


## johnparrott

Thanks for posting the Birelli links. I especially enjoyed "Blues Claire", which has a fluid bounce to it. It's a tribute to those guys that they can have 3 guitarists playing rhythm, and the beat remains lively, supple, and never overbearing. Birelli, when he plays rhythm, juices the beat much the way Django used to. That's quite an art.

Please elaborate on what bugged you about Birelli's performance, Evan; I missed any egotism altogether. Lucky, oblivious me!

All the best

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Birelli "Live in Vienne" rent it form Netflix or buy it

Kenny Burrell fan'
Early Benson
Wes
Herb Ellis 
Joe Pass
Long list of Brazilian guitarists
Sylvan Luc for sure
Oberg from Sweden
Hank Garland
Lenny Breaux
Charlie Byrd


Birelli is often a no show at Gypsy Jazz festivals in spite of top billing

----------


## ald

I've seen Birelli play lots of times in various formats. I think the grimacing is quite unconscious. I have the impression he doesn't quite know which expression to adopt so settles for the moody musician one. But he does break out into smiles a lot.
I agree with Don the CD "Duet", where there is lot less improvisation, is a treasure.

----------

